#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book: 2014

## raz

Hi Senior Power Engineers!



I need the Green Book of EPRI. Please share with me or I can interchange many information or software for this book.

**************************************************  ********************
EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book: 2014
**************************************************  ********************

ABSTRACT

This report is an updated edition of the Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book  2006 Edition, which was published in 2007. Published in the first edition with a green cover, the book has become commonly known throughout the industry as the Green Book. The book provides a desk and field compendium on the general principles involved in the planning, design, manufacture, installation design, installation, testing, operation, and maintenance of underground transmission cable systems.

The 2014 Edition includes a significantly expanded version of Chapter 15, Operation and Maintenance. This chapter now includes more information for extruded dielectric cable systems, system inspection, and system monitoring. Some obsolete information from the original edition is removed. Representa- tive EPRI publications in Underground Transmission from 2008 to 2013 are added to Appendix 1. Updates on other chapters of the book have been planned for future years.

more information here 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book: 2014

----------


## raz

Any answer?

----------


## raz

HELP HELP HELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELPHELP HELP 

Who has the green book of EPRI?

----------


## user82

Not the same but would this book be similar? "EHV AC Undergrounding Electrical Power"

----------


## raz

Please share it

----------


## raz

any answer???????????????????

----------


## brom

EHV AC Undergrounding Electrical Power in following link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password for open file: egpet
Please share  2014 distribution book by turan gonen

----------


## raz

thank you

----------


## gilbertomejiac

some one had it?

----------


## raz

Bad Luck ..... EPRI Green Book doesnt appear :/

----------


## maxview

Hello everyone. If you are interested in apartments for rent in China, please click here. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank you very much.

----------


## raz

> Hello everyone. If you are interested in apartments for rent in China, please click here. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Thank you very much.



is a joke?

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Bad Luck ..... EPRI Green Book doesnt appear :/



Please send me a PM your inbox is full

See More: EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book: 2014

----------


## raz

> Please send me a PM your inbox is full



Check your inbox now!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> Check your inbox now!



I can't reply you, because your inbox is full, please delete some messages or give an e-mail.






> Errors
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> 
> raz has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## raz

> I can't reply you, because your inbox is full, please delete some messages or give an e-mail.



you are right! try now please my inbox is clean

----------


## gilbertomejiac

Check your inbox now!

----------


## raz

thank u!

----------


## furious_jimmy

Did you get the green book?
Is it any good?

----------


## raz

hahaha no he sent me another thing!!!! ..... we still need EPRI green book LOL

----------


## Marty Thompson

............

----------


## furious_jimmy

That's not the EPRI green book, its the IEEE one.
The EPRI green book is on "Underground transmission systems" whereas this one is on "grounding industrial / distribution systems".

----------


## Marty Thompson

Sorry, my bad

----------


## raz

> ............



What mean that? LOL

----------


## raz

> That's not the EPRI green book, its the IEEE one.
> The EPRI green book is on "Underground transmission systems" whereas this one is on "grounding industrial / distribution systems".



Sorry I don't understand you .... and I am looking for the EPRI green book..... the price is $ 10,000 (US Dollars).. Check the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book: 2014

----------


## furious_jimmy

> Sorry I don't understand you .... and I am looking for the EPRI green book..... the price is $ 10,000 (US Dollars).. Check the link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I was referring to Marty Thompson's post. It was the wrong green book.

----------


## raz

Oh I seee................ however, we are still looking for a EPRI Green book hahahaha ................ any help?

----------


## raz

and EPRI greeenn book doesnt appear :'(

----------


## lfrikns

Gas Turbine Superalloy Material Property Handbook for Blades epri 2003  
please share it,

----------


## raz

> Gas Turbine Superalloy Material Property Handbook for Blades epri 2003  
> please share it,



................................. ^^ u should create a direct thread

----------


## raz

> Gas Turbine Superalloy Material Property Handbook for Blades epri 2003  
> please share it,



................................. ^^ u should create a direct thread

----------


## surgeArrester

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



hahahaha XD

----------


## raz

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



hahahaha XD

----------


## raz

I still need EPRI green book LOL

----------

